# Operating Department Practitioners



## MitchB

Hi
I was wondering if anyone knows whether they have operating department practitioners (ODPs) in Singapore?
Thanks
Michelle


----------



## simonsays

what exactly does an ODP do ??  

If you can eloborate I can refer to the right people to help yo u..


----------



## MitchB

*Odp*



ecureilx said:


> what exactly does an ODP do ??
> 
> If you can eloborate I can refer to the right people to help yo u..


Hi
An Operating Department Practitioner is equivalent to a theatre nurse or scrub nurse (but not nurse trained, University trained). We are responsible for assisting the anaesthetist during the anaesthesia phase, we may be scrubbed in theatre and handing instuments to the surgeon or we may be responsible for the patient during the recovery phase.
Here in the UK ODPs are used in the operating theatre along side theatre nurses. We are able to perform certain duties that theatre nurses would have to undergo additional training to do.
I hope this helps. 
Many thanks for your offer of help.
Kind regards
Michelle


----------



## simonsays

MitchB said:


> Hi
> An Operating Department Practitioner is equivalent to a theatre nurse or scrub nurse (but not nurse trained, University trained). We are responsible for assisting the anaesthetist during the anaesthesia phase, we may be scrubbed in theatre and handing instuments to the surgeon or we may be responsible for the patient during the recovery phase.
> Here in the UK ODPs are used in the operating theatre along side theatre nurses. We are able to perform certain duties that theatre nurses would have to undergo additional training to do.
> I hope this helps.
> Many thanks for your offer of help.
> Kind regards
> Michelle


Google for MOHH holdings - they will assist you .. 

PS: about nurses and nurse-trained  Fiilipino nurses are 'university trained' unlike the commonwealth nurses who are 'nurse trained' ..


----------



## Rabiaa

MitchB said:


> Hi
> I was wondering if anyone knows whether they have operating department practitioners (ODPs) in Singapore?
> Thanks
> Michelle


Hello, 
I was wondering if you found anything in regards to moving to Singapore as an ODP. Currently finishing university and want to move to Singapore after gaining a year of experience from the UK. 
Any help would be amazing,
thank you,
kind regards, 
Rabiaa.


----------

